# 54" Bullard Vertical Turret Lathe - free...



## kb58 (Aug 3, 2019)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/hvo/d/national-city-free-54-bullard-vtl/6945564791.html

Could be a fabulous deal for someone, but not me, no room, and I don't know what I'd do with it.


----------



## vocatexas (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't know what I'd do with it either, but if it were closer, I'd sure be thinking about it. The price is certainly right.


----------



## Martin W (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice vertical mill. 
A shop near me just scrapped a 60". weighed 22 ton. IMHO it was too nice to scrap but..... I guess if you are machining wheels for a locomotive....


----------



## bakrch (Aug 4, 2019)

Great machines, but tough to get a competent repair guy out to service it. Here is ours, only seem to have saved a b&w photo.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Not gonna be so free to move that monster that's for sure!


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 4, 2019)

Wow, BFB (Big Freaking Bullard)
A bit too big for a U-Haul trailer


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 4, 2019)

Bigger in add then it's manual , 54".--- 42"on manual .


----------



## bakrch (Aug 5, 2019)

Silverbullet said:


> Bigger in add then it's manual , 54".--- 42"on manual .



Judging by the wet floor sign (unless that is unusually large), my guess is that it's 42". The one in my picture is definitely 54", says so on the main casting.


----------



## cjtoombs (Aug 5, 2019)

I hope not, but it will probably go to the scapper.  Much easier to move if you disassemble it and throw it into the back of a dump truck with a front end loader.  There was a time when I probably would have gone and gotten that machine, but I don't buy projects anymore, especially projects that weigh 5 tons or more.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 12, 2019)

Like safes, the bigger they are, the harder they are to sell (except to the scrap dealer).


----------

